# 14 trolling crank baits.



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Getting rid of some extra lures. 

2 are the xtackle bandit style in the same pattern. 

2 phantom abyss 13. Both in same pattern. Been in my box but unused. 5.00 each

7 phantom abyss 11. One of each color. Been in my box unused. 5.00 each.

Buy 1 or buy them all if you buy them. I'll throw in shipping. 

Pickup in lorain county wellington area or I will shop. 

3 shallow divers. Could be hit sticks not 100 percent sure. 3.00 each.


















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

